# second opinion consult



## Cindygau (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there a code that you can use for a second opinion consult by different doc but same speciality in same group?


----------



## krssy70 (Feb 4, 2010)

You cannot bill a consult for a visit that is being resquested by a physician in the same group. You could only bill a consult if it was a different speciality within the same group. It will have to be billed as an established pt. A while back there were second opinion E/M codes, but they were elliminated. 

Hope that helps,
Kristen


----------



## Cindygau (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you, I knew that there use to be a code but couldn't find it, sometimes you need another pair of eyes.


----------



## krssy70 (Feb 4, 2010)

Your very welcome!!!


----------



## katrinacurrin (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cpc*

What code is currently used for 2nd opinion consult, only one Dr. in the practice and has
been requested from outside W/C company?
KC


----------

